# disboard DVC forums



## janej

I used to rent out my DVC points on Disboard.  I have not done so for a while and did not frequent the forum any more.   We are going to stay at BLT for two days after a trip to the Captiva in September.  Today, I went there and found it changed a lot.   They now require certain number of posts for the past 6 months before you can even post your rental.   I also noticed the new sticky threads are mostly for Daddio.   I've heard good things about him before.  But I don't think it is good to have one person/company dominate the market.   What's the story behind the change?   Did David buy disboard?


----------



## logan115

David (aka Daddio) has not bought Disboards (at least as far as I know), but is just paying to advertise his services.  I also had quite a hiatus on DIS (much prefer Mouseowners.com) and was caught a bit off guard by the changes.  The cost to post a "reservation for rent" farther out than 30 days if you haven't been active over there is $199 !  I paid the $24.95 to list my points for rent/transfer a few weeks back, wasn't thrilled about doing it but it is what it is.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/dvcforumplan.htm

The other spot I put my points up for rent (where I eventually found someone) is Mouseowners.com.  I highly recommend doing this for a few reasons.  It's free to join and free to post both points for rent and confirmed reservations for rent.  Doesn't get as much traffic as DIS, but you'll see lots of people looking for rentals.  You'll see lots of familiar names at MO as many post here, on DIS, and also MO, and lots of people post in both spots to increase their chances of finding a renter.

Good luck,

Chris


----------



## chalee94

janej said:


> But I don't think it is good to have one person/company dominate the market.



the market is a lot bigger than the DIS...   you still have other forums like mouseowners and TUG, and sites like ebay and redweek.

the DIS basically decided that they were concerned primarily with their community of posters rather than providing a cheap place for potential scammers...so the new rules freeze out those who don't hang out there and post a lot.  it's a reasonable choice IMO.  OTOH, nothing wrong if other sites let you sign up and rent out points the next day... just a different opinion on what they see as the purpose of the site and the risks they want to mitigate.


----------



## tomandrobin

chalee94 said:


> the DIS basically decided that they were concerned primarily with their community of posters rather than providing a cheap place for potential scammers...so the new rules freeze out those who don't hang out there and post a lot.  it's a reasonable choice IMO.  OTOH, nothing wrong if other sites let you sign up and rent out points the next day... just a different opinion on what they see as the purpose of the site and the risks they want to mitigate.



I will totally disagree with you about the disboards. Those new rules have nothing to do with scammers. I know for a fact that in the past, people have been scammed by posters who would meet even today's rules. 

Why would a forum that supposedly encourages discussion, participation from its members set up rules discouraging new posters or even casual posters? 

The new rules serve several purposes....Mainly for business decisions. 

- Disboards is owned by a travel agency. The R/T board cuts into their sales.

- The Dis R/T board is sponsored by a prominent renter of other DVC owner points. If a DVC owner wants to rent and don't meet the requirements, they are forced to use the board sponsors service.

I have seen hundreds of regular posters banned and punished from the DVC forums. Most of them did nothing wrong but post a disagreeable opinion on the board, that over zealous (insecure) admins took offense and banned them.


----------



## logan115

chalee94 said:


> the market is a lot bigger than the DIS...   you still have other forums like mouseowners and TUG, and sites like ebay and redweek.
> 
> the DIS basically decided that they were concerned primarily with their community of posters rather than providing a cheap place for potential scammers...so the new rules freeze out those who don't hang out there and post a lot.  it's a reasonable choice IMO.  OTOH, nothing wrong if other sites let you sign up and rent out points the next day... just a different opinion on what they see as the purpose of the site and the risks they want to mitigate.



I tend to agree with T&R on this one (but please don't take it the wrong way).  The only thing the new format does is charge a fee upfront, that may discourage some, but many would scammers would pay $200 upfront to rip someone off for $2K.  As long as they pay there is nothing else stopping the scammers - except for renters to follow the advice about the potential issues when renting points from a DVC member.

Chris


----------



## Eli Mairs

I've rented out points on the DIS boards many times over the years. I'm not a regular poster, however, and was surprised with the change.
I had points to rent earlier in the year, and I managed to contribute enough posts to be able to rent them.
Now, six months have passed without regular posts, and I'm back to square one. I can't be bothered posting without having the time/desire/ability to make worthwhile contributions, especially when the posts have to be spread evenly over the six months. Too much trouble. Therefore, I will use other sites in future.


----------



## elaine

well, I for one am very disappointed that I can't post a "transfer wanted" anymore. I have a small # of DVc points and some years need a little boost. I was able to get exactly what I wanted within a few days from prior postings. Good thing I don't need extra points for a while.


----------



## Whirl

elaine said:


> well, I for one am very disappointed that I can't post a "transfer wanted" anymore. I have a small # of DVc points and some years need a little boost. I was able to get exactly what I wanted within a few days from prior postings. Good thing I don't need extra points for a while.



Wow, I am disappointed, too. I have been an avid TUG member since not quite the beginning, but close to it, and I think I have less than 600 posts, here. This is the only board that I consider myself "active" on, so I don't stand a chance if there is a 200 post min. I am just not that talkative. I was sort of counting on the DIS boards as an outlet to rent/trade my points, if ever needed. While I guess I understand the logic, its not a great outcome.


----------



## janej

I am on the same boat.  I started using disboard in 2004.   We went to Disney every year for a few years.  I used to be on there more often.   Now that the kids are old, I don't plan regular trips to Orlando any more.  

With these new rules in place, my best bet is probably use David when I need to rent out points.   I don't think I will lose much $$$.   The reason I did not use him previously was that I'd like to control when I get the money and who I rent/transfer to.  It was easy for me to manage myself.   

I don't think the new rule has anything to do with reduce scamming either.   If someone only wants to rent from frequent poster, he can easily find that information by looking up the history of the renter.   There is no need for the system to forbid anyone else from posting.   It is all about money.


----------



## cruisin

Disboards is all about the money, has nothing to do with scams, Mouseowners now limits Daddios competition from other businesses doing the same thing, hopefully they will not limit his competition from owners by charging owners or being more like disboards.


----------



## TSPam

Hi,
there is another player in the renting points game. Not sure if I'm allowed to say it. It is a company that resells timeshare and now seems to rent points. I thought that commercial rental of points was not allowed. How come David and this other company are allowed to do it?


----------



## tomandrobin

TSPam said:


> Hi,
> there is another player in the renting points game. Not sure if I'm allowed to say it. It is a company that resells timeshare and now seems to rent points. I thought that commercial rental of points was not allowed. How come David and this other company are allowed to do it?



Easy....Cause they are not renting their own points. They are acting as a broker for individual owners and renting that owners points.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Maybe we could get a thread here, devoted to DVC point rentals?  

It would be really nice, and I think I know the answer before we even ask.  The TUG Marketplace is probably the only place we can list them.

But I cannot help but think this thread would be an ideal way to bring more DVC owners to TUG, and it would create a place for people to rent points to those of us who would like to add a few days before and after our already planned trips.


----------



## Amy

elaine said:


> well, I for one am very disappointed that I can't post a "transfer wanted" anymore. I have a small # of DVc points and some years need a little boost. I was able to get exactly what I wanted within a few days from prior postings. Good thing I don't need extra points for a while.



I hadn't visited the DIS Boards for awhile, and I was surprised when I went to the rental board last week to find that I could no longer post "transfer wanted" as well!  I've been PM'ing owners left and right, and it has been a pain to try and find that transfer.  So now I'm debating whether to suck it up and borrow the points I need; I just didn't want to get stuck with them for the use year if my plans change (and they remain very tentative).  Ugh.


----------



## 6scoops

*DVC rent / transfer thread!!*



rickandcindy23 said:


> Maybe we could get a thread here, devoted to DVC point rentals?
> 
> It would be really nice, and I think I know the answer before we even ask.  The TUG Marketplace is probably the only place we can list them.
> 
> But I cannot help but think this thread would be an ideal way to bring more DVC owners to TUG, and it would create a place for people to rent points to those of us who would like to add a few days before and after our already planned trips.



Great Idea! I would love to have a thread like this on Tug!


----------



## presley

FWIW, there is a very nice rent/transfer board on Mouseowners.


----------



## janej

rickandcindy23 said:


> Maybe we could get a thread here, devoted to DVC point rentals?
> 
> It would be really nice, and I think I know the answer before we even ask.  The TUG Marketplace is probably the only place we can list them.
> 
> But I cannot help but think this thread would be an ideal way to bring more DVC owners to TUG, and it would create a place for people to rent points to those of us who would like to add a few days before and after our already planned trips.



I'd love it too.   Even if it is on Marketplace, as long as it has its own corner to attract traffic.


----------



## chunkygal

I have sold points many times over the yearS and go in spurts with posting. I didn't know anything about the changes. Very disappointed


----------



## MsCoach

tomandrobin said:


> I will totally disagree with you about the disboards. Those new rules have nothing to do with scammers. I know for a fact that in the past, people have been scammed by posters who would meet even today's rules.
> 
> Why would a forum that supposedly encourages discussion, participation from its members set up rules discouraging new posters or even casual posters?
> 
> The new rules serve several purposes....Mainly for business decisions.
> 
> - Disboards is owned by a travel agency. The R/T board cuts into their sales.
> 
> - The Dis R/T board is sponsored by a prominent renter of other DVC owner points. If a DVC owner wants to rent and don't meet the requirements, they are forced to use the board sponsors service.
> 
> I have seen hundreds of regular posters banned and punished from the DVC forums. Most of them did nothing wrong but post a disagreeable opinion on the board, that over zealous (insecure) admins took offense and banned them.



Agree!  They lost me when they started to allow spec rentals for $200.  Not against it but dont try to disguise it as looking out for the community when it was really all about the money.  Why should I post on there for free when they were sellling us out?


----------



## chunkygal

I had no idea that people had been banned. I can't imagine what someone could say that would be that drastic. 
I hadn't been in a while and checked out the new "rules". I have to say the variety of postings seems to have really decreased, also. 
Mostly informational, not as interesting.
As usual, dean is there as the authority on everything. Informative, but wow.


----------



## dvcersinceday1

tomandrobin said:


> I will totally disagree with you about the disboards. Those new rules have nothing to do with scammers. I know for a fact that in the past, people have been scammed by posters who would meet even today's rules.
> 
> Why would a forum that supposedly encourages discussion, participation from its members set up rules discouraging new posters or even casual posters?
> 
> The new rules serve several purposes....Mainly for business decisions.
> 
> - Disboards is owned by a travel agency. The R/T board cuts into their sales.
> 
> - The Dis R/T board is sponsored by a prominent renter of other DVC owner points. If a DVC owner wants to rent and don't meet the requirements, they are forced to use the board sponsors service.
> 
> I have seen hundreds of regular posters banned and punished from the DVC forums. Most of them did nothing wrong but post a disagreeable opinion on the board, that over zealous (insecure) admins took offense and banned them.



i am one who was banned from disboards, first for failing to bump up my rental posts as required. then i joined under another name and they figured this out somehow...then i was banned for life.  sadly, i am not the only one to whom this has happened.  i love mouseowners and have recently joined tug again.  looking forward to chatting and being able to rent some of my points on this site.


----------



## TUGBrian

ill see what i can do to provide you guys with a query/link to show all DVC rentals/resales in the marketplace.


----------



## icydog

cruisin said:


> Disboards is all about the money, has nothing to do with scams, Mouseowners now limits Daddios competition from other businesses doing the same thing, hopefully they will not limit his competition from owners by charging owners or being more like disboards.



I'd like to start eating some of David's (Daddios) pie. I'm serious.  This is an easy business model.  He needs some competition.  *What'd you all think? Should I do it?*


----------



## rickandcindy23

Go for it, Icydog!  I think you should do it and give him some real competition by offering owners .50 more per point back.


----------



## presley

icydog said:


> I'd like to start eating some of David's (Daddios) pie. I'm serious.  This is an easy business model.  He needs some competition.  *What'd you all think? Should I do it?*



There are several others already doing this.  They charge $12-$13/pp.


----------



## icydog

rickandcindy23 said:


> Go for it, Icydog!  I think you should do it and give him some real competition by offering owners .50 more per point back.



I think he gives owners $10 and sells for $13. That's a small markup.. Any suggestions???


----------



## chalee94

icydog said:


> I'd like to start eating some of David's (Daddios) pie. I'm serious.  This is an easy business model.  He needs some competition.  *What'd you all think? Should I do it?*



what do you plan to do if you broker a deal and the owner stops making payments on their contract and the reservation is cancelled?

you will be holding the renter's money but do you just reimburse them (and probably take a hit to your reputation) or try to find a comparable room/villa for them?

questions like this make me think it won't be as easy as it sounds...


----------



## DKT

Hi,
I have rented and transfered to/from several times on Dis, but with the new rules I probably will go somewhere else since I am not a big poster. I also looked into having David do it, but decided it was quicker to just list them myself.  I have never had any problems with renting, but I would rather transfer if I have alot of points.  I would love to see something on TUG...:whoopie: for renting etc.

Denise


----------



## sweetdana

I buy a transfer once a yr.  Due to I am afraid to buy more points, but need more now.   Dis has changed prices up to about 12$, by limiting #s of people postings, n Dave's being 13$.  I bet  I am not alone.   I used to love ... Looking for XX  UY  X  points at X  resort. Willing to pay X.. It was awesome.


----------



## slum808

sweetdana said:


> I buy a transfer once a yr.  Due to I am afraid to buy more points, but need more now.   Dis has changed prices up to about 12$, by limiting #s of people postings, n Dave's being 13$.  I bet  I am not alone.   I used to love ... Looking for XX  UY  X  points at X  resort. Willing to pay X.. It was awesome.



Just go to www.mouseowners.com, you can still find a good deal. I got a transfer last year for $9/point. It only had 3 months till expiration, but it worked out beccause I had an existing ressie to swap it into.


----------



## sweetdana

slum808 said:


> Just go to www.mouseowners.com, you can still find a good deal. I got a transfer last year for $9/point. It only had 3 months till expiration, but it worked out beccause I had an existing ressie to swap it into.


ty will do!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

marketplace search can be used to easily find all disney point rentals

http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplac...roomsMin=&BathroomsMax=&SleepsMin=&SleepsMax=


----------



## presley

TUGBrian said:


> marketplace search can be used to easily find all disney point rentals
> 
> http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplac...roomsMin=&BathroomsMax=&SleepsMin=&SleepsMax=



Or, in most of the linked cases, RCI exchanges being sold.  :annoyed:


----------



## vacationdoc

*dvc points rental*

I always check TUG first and have been able to rent all my needed points from TUG members.  Hope the word will spread and more owners will list on TUG.


----------



## icydog

presley said:


> Or, in most of the linked cases, RCI exchanges being sold.  :annoyed:


Yikes, I wouldn't have thought TUGBrian would allow that.  It's a direct violation of RCI rules and DVC rules too. In order to rent a week you should own it.  This is frustrating to me:annoyed:


----------



## TUGBrian

just for my own personal knowledge (as I didnt inspect every ad)...what indicates these are banked weeks?  (other than the obvious ones that say THIS IS A BANKED WEEK)

As I replied in PM...it is not against TUG policy to rent out these weeks, its against rci/ii/dvc policy.  We do not (because we simply cannot) inspect every ad posted in the marketplace to ensure they are not banked weeks.

I will however submit a new policy rule that all must agree to upon posting any ad, that the ad being posted does not violate any exchange or resort developer guidelines on renting units that are not your own.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I just read through the TUG ads of Disney weeks.  They are almost all RCI because they say either $95 fee or RCI exchange.:annoyed:   That's kind of a bad thing, since someone could rent the week, and if it gets cancelled by RCI because the person is renting a bunch, then people blame TUG ads.  Could affect the credibility of TUG's Marketplace.  That is bad for anyone who uses TUG for valid rentals.  

The blatant rental of exchanges is terrible, but I realize if it's once, people think it's okay because they are only doing it once.  Still, it's a commercial rental (making money).


----------



## cory30

Several of these are blatant enough to indicate they are RCI exchanges (at least they are honest and in those cases probably not aware). Interestingly I didn't see any listings for points rental at this time.


----------



## logan115

Out of curiousity, has anyone every contacted RCI around a specific rental of a DVC exchange ?  Guessing that if anyone has they (RCI) didn't do anything about it.

Chris


----------



## Jay_G

rickandcindy23 said:


> The blatant rental of exchanges is terrible, but I realize if it's once, people think it's okay because they are only doing it once.  Still, it's a commercial rental (making money).



I agree that you shouldn't do it.  And I'm amazed at how people post at close to full retail on ebay with RCI exchanges.  Once I planned a traditional hotel disney vacation for September 13th to the 20th, and 3 months out my wife found out she was pregnant, and due on October 24th.  She asked the doctor if she could travel and he said "NO I don't want you more than an hour away" so we cancelled our trip and my son was born on September 15th.

IF the above wasn't a traditional hotel stay but an RCI exchange, and I didn't have relative who wanted to take it.  (I don't see that happening with my family) What should I have done?  WIth RCI I would have lost the exchange fee & deposit, I may not have been able to travel at all and lost the week all together, or at least lost a bunch to TPU?  Wouldn't allowing someone else to take it, and getting some of the money paid for the unused weeks been at least ethical, if not "legal"?  How would I have found a friend to take it? Without listing it on a disney or timeshare forum, or Ebay?

Now I too get upset that when I decide I want to take my son to WDW for his birthday, or go for my anniversary that I'm in competition with people who are trying to book that same week, not to use, not because they will enjoy it, but because they want to make money on it. 

Is there a way to determine actual destressed weeks vs people booking to sell?


----------



## Keep Traveling

Travel insurance would have covered the lost expenses


----------



## dundey

Jay_G said:


> I agree that you shouldn't do it.  And I'm amazed at how people post at close to full retail on ebay with RCI exchanges.  Once I planned a traditional hotel disney vacation for September 13th to the 20th, and 3 months out my wife found out she was pregnant, and due on October 24th.  She asked the doctor if she could travel and he said "NO I don't want you more than an hour away" so we cancelled our trip and my son was born on September 15th.
> 
> IF the above wasn't a traditional hotel stay but an RCI exchange, and I didn't have relative who wanted to take it.  (I don't see that happening with my family) What should I have done?  WIth RCI I would have lost the exchange fee & deposit, I may not have been able to travel at all and lost the week all together, or at least lost a bunch to TPU?  Wouldn't allowing someone else to take it, and getting some of the money paid for the unused weeks been at least ethical, if not "legal"?  How would I have found a friend to take it? Without listing it on a disney or timeshare forum, or Ebay?
> 
> Now I too get upset that when I decide I want to take my son to WDW for his birthday, or go for my anniversary that I'm in competition with people who are trying to book that same week, not to use, not because they will enjoy it, but because they want to make money on it.
> 
> Is there a way to determine actual destressed weeks vs people booking to sell?



In my mind - YES it would certainly be ethical.  Any rental of an RCI exchange that only covers m/fees and exchange fee is ethical in my book, and should be legal as well.
I think there was a time when RCI said this too.


----------



## heathpack

dundey said:


> In my mind - YES it would certainly be ethical.  Any rental of an RCI exchange that only covers m/fees and exchange fee is ethical in my book, and should be legal as well.
> I think there was a time when RCI said this too.



I believe it is only ok per RCI rules to recover exchange fees, not MF.  That's why any DVC rental that states a $95 fee is required is pretty much in violation of RCI rules, unless the rental price is $180 (ie equivalent to the RCI exchange fee).

H


----------

